

How to stop pollution and destruction of natural resources - dpatru
http://www.mises.org/resources/ab1ba643-dc19-462f-82ff-2d34f46bb7f6#p242
Murray Rothbard brilliantly analyzes the issues in conservation, ecology, and growth and presents realistic solutions. This is material you won't hear from either political party.
======
dpatru
This material can also be accessed in audio form at
[http://www.mises.org/multimedia/mp3/audiobooks/rothbard/fora...](http://www.mises.org/multimedia/mp3/audiobooks/rothbard/foranewliberty/13.mp3).

